# Dragon Goby



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

Just got one today it'll give some compitition for my needlefish.







Might get one of these soon as well


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

won't they kill eachother?


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

> won't they kill eachother?


No they'll just have to work harder for food.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

oh then thats awsome


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

Now once i get the muskie that's a different story. It may eat the needlefish and the goby.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

muskie! those things are huge


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

> muskie! those things are huge


Yeah, thats why i hope that my supplier will get some small ones. If not i may need to get a bigger tank.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

I always wanted a bass :roll:


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

> I always wanted a bass :roll:


That's option # 3 for me if they don't have the muskie. #2 is a florida gar or a northern pike.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

who is your supplier?


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

It's a pet store called pets etc. and every few weeks a employee brings game fish to the store. So i guess its not really a supplier but a pet store.


----------



## Asa (Jul 2, 2007)

Same thing :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh cool i should look for it. I'm around your area.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 2, 2007)

good luck


----------

